# Herm's log.



## LeanHerm (May 5, 2014)

Well I've never tried a log so I'm thinking I'll start one. Little bout me, I'm 29 6 foot 260 I was about 210 about 4 years ago.  I started getting help by the Wonderful pillar last year on pursuing powerlifting dream. Well my lift were decent and pillar was helping with form and such. I got a minor hernia last fall and it really ****ed shot up. I recently got better and started up again so I'll give it a shot. I'll prob suck at doing a log so bare with me.  I kinda really started hitting the gym hard these past few weeks. So I shaved my head and am growing a beard because that's obviously the first requirement of being a pl. lol. I'm actually trying to drop some fat at the moment because I put some on but the only thing you need to know is I'm bigger then pillar.  Alpha and steelers will vouch for me. Lol. I ll give you a quick update of my last weeks lifts. I got ducked up somewhere and ended up having to do bench on a Monday which is insane.  


       Last week I was doing 5x5 on bench at 265 with a pause on my chest and everything. I was surprised with my strength because I've been hitting tris every chance I get which I think had added to my strength. I'm gonna add 5 this week until I can get an accurate max level to do my 70% and 80% lifts. Like I said I'm just trying to get back into it before I really start a program.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 5, 2014)

You start a program to get back into it.

In for some typos.

Good luck


----------



## LeanHerm (May 5, 2014)

I was gonna say the first person who says anything about my grammar, or having fat fingers will die.  When I say fat fingers I mean df!! 



Pillar I'm not sure what you're trying to say here.


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 5, 2014)

In to follow the bearded wonder...


----------



## LeanHerm (May 5, 2014)

RowdyBrad said:


> In to follow the bearded wonder...



Da fuk???? Who is this guy?? Lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 5, 2014)

In for the fat finger comments.....DF?

I've always known you were bigger than Pillar bro.


----------



## DarksideSix (May 5, 2014)

in for homo tendancies


----------



## DF (May 5, 2014)

It's about time you fat fingered bastard!  You may want to skip the beard & just go for the porn stache (ala S4L).  Once you get your feet wet then go beard.  We will assign a proof reader & translator to your log.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 5, 2014)

Lmao s4l mustache is wonderful. Looks like a 1980s cop.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 5, 2014)

Good shit herm. I'll be following for sure. Gonna start my own in 2 weeks also.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 5, 2014)

I'm just testing the waters now.


----------



## Seeker (May 5, 2014)

I heard you're pretty. So I'll follow


----------



## LeanHerm (May 5, 2014)

Who said that seek?









Yes I am btw!!!


----------



## Tren4Life (May 5, 2014)

I'm in too. 

Let me be the first to say it " yes Herm is bigger than Pillar".

Now that we got that out of the way.  Herm you'll never get a stache as cool as mine.


----------



## Seeker (May 5, 2014)

It's been going around bro. I'm curious, you've got my attention..I wanna see


----------



## jennerrator (May 5, 2014)

Hermy, you going to look like that avi???????????????????????????????????? lol..


----------



## LeanHerm (May 5, 2014)

I'm a cross between Channing Tatum wih his shirt off and a fat Seth rogan. If you could picture that. Lmao


----------



## LeanHerm (May 5, 2014)

Jenner said:


> Hermy, you going to look like that avi???????????????????????????????????? lol..



You'll never know cause you never send me pics. So when you want to trade we can do that shit.


----------



## jennerrator (May 5, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> You'll never know cause you never send me pics. So when you want to trade we can do that shit.



lol, I have my spies


----------



## LeanHerm (May 5, 2014)

Jenner said:


> lol, I have my spies



Come again?? Spies!!! Well you should know how hawt I am then. There's only a few here that met me. Oh yeah I forgot regular. Dudes like a Harvard computer professor.  Sure he's prob found newds of everyone here


----------



## AlphaD (May 5, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I'm in too.
> 
> Let me be the first to say it " yes Herm is bigger than Pillar".
> 
> Herm you'll never get a stache as cool as mine.




I will vouch for this one as well....Herm is way Bigger then Pillar.  However none of us will ever attain the master stache that Steel has, nor should we try......!

Herm brother I am in for this one regardless of the typo errors!  Kill brother, I will be there in July, bithces and all!


----------



## LeanHerm (May 5, 2014)

Here as in my place in July?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 5, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> I will vouch for this one as well....Herm is way Bigger then Pillar.  However none of us will ever attain the master stache that Steel has, nor should we try......!
> 
> Herm brother I am in for this one regardless of the typo errors!  Kill brother, I will be there in July, bithces and all!



You're really gonna just tell lies like this?


----------



## AlphaD (May 5, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> Here as in my place in July?



The July meet, if you do it.......you might puss out though.......


----------



## LeanHerm (May 5, 2014)

Too soon but ill watch and massage legs like pillar was doing.  I hope to get a mustache ride this time around


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 5, 2014)

Herm I'm subbed in to watch your quest to get bigger then POB. I heard a rumor that he's cutting now, so you should be good.

My wife's description of POB had me laughing for days "That guy is large." I told her she'd be sorely disappointed if she checked in his pants...


----------



## Tren4Life (May 5, 2014)

Hahahahahahah^^^^^^^^ now that's funny


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 5, 2014)

Noods update?


----------



## JOMO (May 5, 2014)

Its time to get scrong!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 6, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> Too soon but ill watch and massage legs like pillar was doing.  I hope to get a mustache ride this time around



Hey that was 100% no homo and wasn't massaging. It was myofascial release. Did it look like he was enjoying it? The dude was cramping the hell up pretty bad. 



DieYoungStrong said:


> Herm I'm subbed in to watch your quest to get bigger then POB. I heard a rumor that he's cutting now, so you should be good.
> 
> My wife's description of POB had me laughing for days "That guy is large." I told her she'd be sorely disappointed if she checked in his pants...



lol 

I openly admitted to her that I was Irish and had a small pee pee. Or as Herm says all potatoes, no meat.


----------



## stonetag (May 6, 2014)

Sometimes being beautiful can be a bitch, I wouldn't know, but some of you folks....wow!
Checking in on ya bro.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 6, 2014)

I lied I did back today. I've been working up to pulling 500 again.  I kinda messed up and should've went at this a little lighter.  I did a bunch of light weight leading up to 500. Did 225x2x2 315x1 405x1 450x1 then 485x1 and couldn't lock 500x1. It was there but I messed up by doing 485. Next time I'll go from 450 to 500. 

After deads I did bb rows.  
135x10
135x10 
225x6
225x3


Lat pull downs mixed with pull ups. I'm 250lb so pull ups aren't my strong suit. I can only do like 4 or 4 

Can't remember what weight I did for pull downs I just do what's hard for me at the time I'll also throw in some stupid machines here and there depending on how much gas is in the tank.  Once I get the hang of this I'll get more specific with lifts n such. Right now I'm concentrated on the big three.  Pillar says in the oct meet I can go for 1350 depending on my skwat. My skwat had really hurt my numbers because of a knee surgery and seems like I can't just get it right. This will be my first meet and I'm gonna give it 100%


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 6, 2014)

Oh shit it'll be your first meet? I figured u had a few under your belt. I'm planning on doing my first one too homie .


----------



## LeanHerm (May 6, 2014)

Yeah bro I'm pumped.  I'm still wet behind the ears. Lol i can't catch a break with injurys. I've been to meets just not competing. Lol


----------



## Dtownry (May 6, 2014)

Kicking butt brother.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 6, 2014)

That's awesome Herm your gonna get the 500 for sure. Keep up the hard work Brother


----------



## LeanHerm (May 6, 2014)

Thanks steelers and I will be texting you a lot for help. Sorry in advanced brother.  Lmao


----------



## Tren4Life (May 6, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> Thanks steelers and I will be texting you a lot for help. Sorry in advanced brother.  Lmao



No problem Herm. I'm glad to help.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 7, 2014)

It's chest day so should be fun. I just sat down to some London broil, broccoli, and a gallon of the sweetest nectar in the world!!! Crustal light ice tea. lol. I'll update later


----------

